# Johann Heinrich Heidegger's Introduction to the NT (Revelation)



## dildaysc (Mar 10, 2022)

I am beginning a translation of Johann Heinrich Heidegger's (Scholastic) _Handbook_ _of the New Testament: Revelation_.

If you are interested in following along, as portions are completed, I plan to post them to this thread.

But first...

...a little about Heidegger himself.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger was born to Johann Hartmann, dean of the chapter, and Magdalena Wagner, a pastor’s daughter, on July 1, 1633, at Bäretswil in the Canton of Zürich. Johann Heinrich began his theological studies at the Collegium Carolinum in Zürich, and proceeded to Marburg, where he lived with, and studied under, the celebrated Ludwig Crocius, one of the most prominent theologians of the German Reformed Church.[1] He finished his studies at the Heidelberg University, obtaining his doctorate in Theology (1659).

Even while he was wrapping up his studies, his teaching career was beginning. At Heidelberg, he became the assistant of Johann Heinrich Hottinger, the renowned Swiss Orientalist,[2] and received his first teaching appointment at Professor Extraordinarius of Hebrew, and later of Philosophy. Heidegger was translated to Steinfurt (Westphalia), where he filled the chair of Theology and Ecclesiastical History (1659-1665).

While stationed at Steinfurt, two important events transpired in Heidegger’s life. In 1661, he married Elisabeth von Duno, daughter of a Swiss businessman, shaping his domestic life: And, shortly thereafter, he took a study trip into Holland, where he made the acquaintance of Johannes Cocceius, and fell under the influence of his federal/covenant theology,[3] leading to a reshaping of his theological thought.

In 1665, Heidegger was elected Professor of Moral Philosophy at Zurich, and two year later he succeeded Hottinger, his former mentor, in the Chair of Theology. He had truly come home: Heidegger would continue in this post until his death in 1698, declining numerous offers from other prestigious institutions.

While at Zurich, Heidegger rose to become one of the most prominent Reformed Theologians of Switzerland (together with Francis Turretin[4]), and of his age, the period of High Reformed Orthodoxy. Although a man of international reputation and influence, Heidegger was first and foremost an educator. His _Corpus Theologiæ Christianæ_, and its two abridgements, were leading theological textbooks among the Reformed for half a century. He also produced instructional works on Biblical interpretation and church history. As part of the academic exercises in which he was constantly involved, he published an almost endless series of dissertations, disputations, and diatribes. The Heideggerian corpus is massive, and a monument to his indefatigable industry.

As an educator of theological students, Heidegger had occasion to speak to the controversies of the time. In speaking to the issues that were dividing those professing Christ, he certainly sought truth and precise accuracy of statement, but at the same time, as one longing for unity, he was ever gentle and moderate in his tone. In this way, Heidegger is a model of Christian irenicism. Nevertheless, he shows himself to be a capable polemicist in his writings against Roman Catholic theology and practice.

These qualities are illustrated in his involvement in the composition of the _Formula Consensus Helvitica_ (1675). For more than a generation, the Reformed churches, especially those of France and Switzerland, had been agitated by the aberrant theology arising from the faculty of the Academy of Saumur, and spreading through the churches. Moise Amyraut (1596-1664) was teaching a hypothetical universalism, a modified form of Calvinism, in which God first decreed the salvation of humanity by Christ’s atonement, but, because fallen man cannot believe, a second decree was issued to bless certain individuals with the presence and power of the Holy Spirit, enabling belief. Josue de la Place (1596-1665), denying the immediate imputation of the guilt of Adam’s sin to his posterity, was asserting that man’s guilt was based solely upon his own sin. Adam’s sin does negatively affect his posterity, but not immediately through the imputation of guilt, but rather mediately through the conveyance of a corrupt nature, which sinful and corrupt nature incurs guilt. Finally, Louis Cappel (1585-1658) denied the authenticity and authority of the Hebrew vowel points and accents, introducing a destructive criticism into Reformed theological thought.

In an effort to address these errors, and restore unity to the Reformed churches, it was proposed that a creed be drafted. Heidegger was selected to compose the draft of what would be the _Formula Consensus Helvetica_. Heidegger’s draft did indeed refute the three principal errors coming out of Saumur, asserting an efficacious redemption, particular and limited atonement, and the inspiration of the vocalization of the Hebrew text; but the entire production was tempered in multiple ways by Heidegger’s moderation. First of all, some of the Swiss theologians desired that the creed contain condemnations of the problematic elements of the Cocceian theology and of Cartesian philosophy; Heidegger passes by these in silence. Second, the tone of the document is moderate and restrained, so much so, that the condemnations of Saumur were actually made sharper before the creed was approved. Third, Heidegger addresses the theological issues, but he does not condemn anyone by name. In Heidegger, rigorous and precise Reformed Orthodoxy is found in a mild and gentle tone.

Although the intention in drafting the _Formula_ was to bring unity to the Swiss Reformed Churches, it had the opposite effect, disquieting the churches and becoming itself an object of debate. The influence and official recognition of the _Formula_ did not last long.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger went to his rest and reward in 1698. A story is told of Heidegger, that he, on his death bed, as he listened to the prayers of his friends, said, “Such prayers are real chariots of Elijah on which to ascend to heaven.”

[1] Ludwig Crocius (1586-c. 1653) was a German Reformed Pastor and Theologian. He served as Professor of Theology at Bremen from 1610 to 1655, and was chosen as one of Bremen’s delegates to the Synod of Dort. Although caught up in the heated controversies of the age, Crocius is remembered for his gentleness and moderation.

[2] Johann Heinrich Hottinger (1620-1667) was a Swiss Reformed theologian and philologist. He served as Professor of Church History, Oriental Languages, and Rhetoric at Zurich (1642-1655), and later as Rector of the same (1661-1667), with a brief stay in Heidelberg as Professor of Oriental Languages (1655-1661).

[3] Johannes Cocceius (1603-1689) was born in Bremen, Germany, and went on to become Professor of Philology at the Gymnasium in Bremen (1630), held the chair of Hebrew (1630) and Theology (1643) at Franker, and was made Professor of Theology at Leiden (1650). He was the founder of the Cocceian school of covenant theology, bitter rival to the Voetian school.

[4] Francis Turretin (1623-1687) was a Genevan Reformed theologian of Italian descent. After studying at Geneva, Leiden, Utrecht, Paris, Saumur, and Montauban, he was appointed as the pastor of the Italian refugee congregation in Geneva (1648), and later Professor of Theology at the Genevan academy (1653). His _Institutio Theologiæ Elencticæ_ has been heavily influential in Reformed circles, shaping Charles Hodge’s _Systematic Theology_ and Herman Bavinck’s _Gereformeerde dogmatiek_.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 10, 2022)

So the question may be asked, why undertake a translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_? Three reasons.

First, during the period of Protestant Scholasticism, generations of the greatest theological minds in history applied themselves to educational method. The goal was to provide a broad and deep theological education with the utmost efficiency. When one considers the theological luminaries that were produced by this method of education, and their theological attainments at relatively young ages, the goal was largely achieved. In succeeding generations, the educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism were set by, and then largely forgotten, much to the hurt of theological education in the present day. The translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ is part of an effort to recover the powerful educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism.

Second, as part of Christian catechism (the training of Christians in the fundamentals of the faith), it is important to inculcate a general acquaintance with the Scriptures, their structure and teaching. Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_ is a powerful tool to that end, and a contribution to that literature.

Third and finally, modern Biblical scholarship has raised issues and multiplied theories with respect to matters of special introduction (matters of authorship, date, setting, etc., of the Biblical Books). Consequently, in modern theological education, almost all of the attention is given to issues of special introduction; comparatively little attention is given to the study of the Scriptures themselves. In other words, almost all of the time is spent studying issues “around” the Scriptures, but not so much the Scriptures themselves. Although Heidegger is certainly not unaware of the rising negative criticism of the Scripture (the theology of Saumur and the rising Cartesian Rationalism had already raised most of the issues, at least in germ), his _Handbook_ is intended to give the student an introduction to the Bible and to the Biblical Books themselves. If the translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ could contribute to a refocusing of theological education, even if in some small way, the effort will have been worth it.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 10, 2022)

The Preface to Heidegger's _Handbook_.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 16, 2022)

J.H. Heidegger whets our appetite for his Introductory Study of the Book of Revelation!

Fascinating!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Chapter Summary


Why was the name Apocalypse placed upon this book? Its principal cause is Christ, 1. Who signified it through an Angel sent to His servant John, the author of the book. That this is John the Evangelist and Apostle is proven. The consensus of the ancients. Why is he called Θεολόγος, the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 17, 2022)

What is an "Apocalypse" anyway?

J.H. Heidegger explains...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Inscription


1. Why was the name Apocalypse placed upon this book? Its principal cause is Christ. Of the Books of the New Testament, it remains unique and Prophetic. It is inscribed: Ἀποκαλυψις Ἰωάννου τοῦ Θεολόγου, the Apocalypse of John the Theologian. But the Author himself, Revelation 1:1, calls it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 18, 2022)

In older Bibles, the Book of Revelation is entitled, "The Revelation of St. John the Divine".

Why is John called "the Divine"?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Authorship


2. Who signified it through an Angel sent to His servant John, the author of the book. That this is John the Evangelist and Apostle is proven. The consensus of the ancients. Why is he called Θεολόγος, the Theologian? Jesus Christ is said to have signified this Revelation through an Angel sent...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 19, 2022)

Among the ancients, there was some controversy over the authority of the Book of Revelation.

J.H. Heidegger explores...

See Matthew Poole's more detailed treatment in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Authority of the Book


3. The Authority of the book, impugned by some of the ancients, called into question by some orthodox men as well, following Dionysius of Alexandria. But, not only was the Divine authority of this book rejected by various heretics of old, Cerdon,[1] Marcion, as Tertullian testifies, the Alogi...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 21, 2022)

For whom was the Book of Revelation written?

J.H. Heidegger investigates the significance of the seven churches of Asia Minor...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Recipients


4. The book is inscribed to the seven Asiatic Church, and to the universal Church in the type of those. Now, this book is inscribed ταῖς ἑπτὰ ἐκκλησίαις, ταῖς ἐν τῇ Ἀσίᾳ, to the seven churches which are in Asia. Arethas, Bishop of Cæsarea: By the seven Churches, says he, and the septenary...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 23, 2022)

The Book of Revelation is certainly a peculiar composition. What is its purpose?

J.H. Heidegger considers this...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Scope of the Book


5. The Scope of the book. The intention of Saint John is, both to teach the universal Christian Church concerning its lot from the times of the Apostles to the end of the world: and to rouse the courage of the pious, fainting under coming calamities, and to render them free from care...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 24, 2022)

Revelation presents a dizzying array of images.

J.H. Heidegger uses Revelation 1:19 as a divinely inspired outline...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Argument of the Book


6. The sum and argument of the same, namely, a Prophecy concerning things that are, and shall be thereafter. Therefore, this book principally contains prophetic visions, or typical prophecies concerning those things ἅ εἰσι, καὶ ἃ μέλλει γίνεσθαι μετὰ ταῦτα, which are (that is, are going to be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 28, 2022)

If history is the best interpreter of prophecy, what are the implications for the interpretation of the Book of Revelation?

J.H. Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Clarity of the Book


7. Its dignity and clarity, especially at this time, is asserted. Light is alleged for the same by our modern Interpreters: but darkness is foully spread over it by the Papists, who, with its prophecies read, were obliged to shudder to their very core. But, although we do not agree with the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 29, 2022)

When was the Book of Revelation written? Is there a reason that it is the last book in the Bible?

J.H. Heidegger considers the testimony of history...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Placement in the Canon


8. This is the last book, and the seal of the canon. This book is set in the last place, on account of the order of writing, and of use. For, undoubtedly this was written not only after the Gospel and Epistles, as he himself not obscurely indicates, Revelation 1:2, with Origen in Eusebius’...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 31, 2022)

The Book of Revelation is certainly a peculiar composition. What sort of literature is it, anyway?

J.H. Heidegger considers...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Form of the Book


9. The form or method is Epistolary. Dramas are properly to be distinguished from the Prophecies. The form or method of the book is generally ἐπιστολικὴ or Epistolary. Indeed, it has the ἐπιγραφὴν/ inscription and ὑπογραφὴν/ subscript of Epistles, with the name of the writer and of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 2, 2022)

Does the Book of Revelation present its history in one orderly series of events? or is there Recapitulation in the Book?

Heidegger considers the historical positions...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Structure of the Book


10. The order of the book has been variously disputed. One linked history, drawn in a continuous series from beginning to end, it does not have; neither is the thread uninterrupted, but doubled back several times, in which distinct pericopes represent the same, except that the ἐπεισόδια...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 5, 2022)

We are "not to be ignorant of the Devil's devices".

If J.H. Heidegger, Bullinger, and historic Protestantism are right about the interpretation of Revelation, Evangelicalism has indeed been ignorant of the Devil's most powerful weapons.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: The Usefulness of the Book


11. The consummate Usefulness of the book against the Papacy is set forth in the words of Bullinger. The reading, meditation, and study of the Apocalypse is very useful and necessary, both on account of the Papacy, and for other reasons. It is agreeable to make use of the words of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 13, 2022)

The Book of Revelation presents a dizzying array of images.

J.H. Heidegger provides this helpful outline, setting them in order...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Detailed Outline


12. It has three Parts: I. The Preface (Revelation 1:1-11). II. The Treatment, the seven Prophetic visions concerning the state of the militant Church of Christ in the earth (Revelation 1:12-22:5). III. The Epilogue (Revelation 22:6-21). Interpreters of the book, Ancient, Reformed...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 22, 2022)

Heidegger provides a briefer, more memorable outline of Revelation...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Synoptic Outline


The parts: I. The Introduction to the book, its inscription, subscription, salutation, and summary, chapter 1:1-11. II. Seven Visions concerning the state of Christ’s Church, militant on this earth, chapters 1:12-22:5: in which are: 1. The Vision of the Son of Man, dictating the seven...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 2, 2022)

What are the best modern commentaries on the Book of Revelation?

J.H. Heidegger gives us the best of the older...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Revelation: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Ambrose, Andreas of Cæsarea,[1] Anselm, Arethas, Augustine, Eusebius, Jerome, Irenæus, Justin, Melito of Sardis, Primasius, Saint Victorinus the Martyr, Bede, Haymo, Ansbertus,[2] Œcumenius, Rupertus. REFORMED: Alsted, Bibliander, Borrhaus,[3] Bullinger, Cluverus, Colladon...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 3, 2022)

J.H. Heidegger's Introduction to the Book of Revelation is now available in its entirety in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------



## dildaysc (May 5, 2022)

Having concluded his Introduction to the Canonical Books of the New Testament, J.H. Heidegger now turns his attention to the New Testament Apocrypha.

Should be interesting...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Chapter Outline


The Apocryphal books of the New Testament, enumerated by Gelasius and the Roman Council, 1. That some of these are defended by modern Jesuits, Casaubon marvels for good reason, 2. The Apocryphal books of the New Testament are distributed into those that are falsely ascribed to Christ, to the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 6, 2022)

J.H. Heidegger provides a list of books, identified from ancient times as NT Apocrypha.

Interesting...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Enumeration


1. The Apocryphal books of the New Testament, enumerated by Gelasius and the Roman Council. Just like the Old Testament, so also the New has Apocryphal books: but those of a diverse sort. For Gelasius[1] in a Roman Council composed a sufficiently lengthy list of New Testament Apocryphal...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 7, 2022)

The Jesuits defend and commend the NT Apocryphal Books? against the authority of Papacy? What!??









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Jesuit Commendation


2. That some of these are defended by modern Jesuits, Casaubon marvels for good reason. Now, with good reason does the most learned Casaubon marvel, Exercitationibus XIII, Section 31, that the authority of the Roman Council, and of Pope Gelasius, is so despised today, and is considered as...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 11, 2022)

The Pseudopigraphal writings of the NT era form a large body. J.H. Heidegger establishes categories to limit and to organize his work on them...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Distribution


3. The Apocryphal books of the New Testament are distributed into those that are falsely ascribed to Christ, to the Blessed Virgin Mary, to the Apostles, and to Apostolical Men. It would be advantageous to select those principal Apocryphal books of the New Testament, especially those that are...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 12, 2022)

In ancient times, there were in circulation letters to Peter and Paul, falsely ascribed to Christ.

J.H. Heidegger consults Augustine...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-nt-apocrypha-letters-of-Christ-to-Peter-and-Paul


----------



## dildaysc (May 13, 2022)

An Apocryphal Letter of Jesus Christ to Abgar of Edessa circulated in the early Church.

J.H. Heidegger gives us the letter in its entirety.

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-nt-apocrypha-letter-of-Christ-to-abgar


----------



## dildaysc (May 17, 2022)

An Apocryphal Letter of Jesus Christ to Abgar of Edessa circulated in the early Church.

J.H. Heidegger tests its authenticity...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-nt-apocrypha-letter-of-Christ-to-abgar-part-2


----------



## dildaysc (May 21, 2022)

A letter from the Virgin Mary to Ignatius!?? What!??

J.H. Heidegger gives the epistle in its entirety...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Letter of the Virgin Mary to Ignatius


7. To the Blessed Virgin Mary is ascribed on Epistle to Ignatius, the νοθεία/ illegitimacy is asserted against Canisius. To the Blessed Virgin Mary is ascribed in Sixtus Senensis’ Bibliotheca Sacra, book 2, and in the works of others, an Epistle to Ignatius, who was questioning her concerning...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 23, 2022)

Are the "Apostolic Constitutions" truly Apostolic in origin?

J.H. Heidegger explores...

See De Moor's comments in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Apostolic Constitutions and Canons


8. To all the Apostles are attributed Constitutions and Canons, the νοθεία/ illegitimacy and origin of which are indicated. To all the Apostles as authors are attributed by some διαταγαὶ/ Constitutions, comprehended in eight books, in which are delivered precepts concerning the life of the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 24, 2022)

Is the Apostles' Creed truly of Apostolic origin?

J.H. Heidegger distinguishes...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Apostles' Creed


9. Also the symbol, vulgarly called Apostolic. But in like manner Ruffinus, Ambrose, Jerome, and more recent men, especially the Papists, attempt to claim the Symbol, vulgarly called Apostolic, for all the Apostles as authors. But, although we do not deny that an Apostolic epitome and marrow...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 25, 2022)

The Liturgy of St. James is certainly ancient, but was it composed by the Apostle James?

J.H. Heidegger investigates...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Liturgy of St. James


10. To certain Apostles and Evangelists were formerly ascribed liturgies, for example, to James. To some Apostles and Evangelists, for example, James, Peter, Matthew, and Mark, are attributed Liturgies, concerning which severally a few things. The Liturgy of Saint James in Bibliotheca Patrum...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 26, 2022)

The Liturgy ascribed to St. Peter was clearly written ages after the Apostle.

J.H. Heidegger surveys the evidence...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/heidegger-s-bible-handbook-nt-apocrypha-the-liturgy-of-st-Peter


----------



## dildaysc (May 27, 2022)

The Liturgy ascribed to Matthew was clearly written ages after the Apostle.

J.H. Heidegger surveys the evidence...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Liturgy of St. Matthew


12. To Matthew. A Liturgy is also attributed to Saint Matthew, which is vulgarly called the Mass of the Ethiopians. Even more arguments of νοθείας/illegitimacy betray it, as that prayer is made to God, that He would absolve our Popes, Princes, and Kings; Patriarchs, Archbishops, etc.; which...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 28, 2022)

The Liturgy ascribed to Mark was clearly written ages after the Evangelist.

J.H. Heidegger surveys the evidence...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Liturgy of St. Mark


13. And to Mark, the νοθεία/illegitimacy of which is added. The Liturgy of Saint Mark is no more genuine, which, edited by Cardinal Sirletus,[1] is extant in Bibliotheca Patrum, Tome 6, Edition 3, and is cited by Gregory of Valentia,[2] Coccius,[3] and others, to cover with an ornamental layer...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 30, 2022)

Is Baronius' attempt to maintain the tie between later Liturgies and the Apostles "skillful medicine" or "cunning enchantment"?

You decide...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Baronius' "Sophon Pharmakon"


14. And Baronius’ σοφὸν φάρμακον is examined. Since not a few indications of more recent origin are found in the Liturgies hitherto reviewed, Baronius, on 63 AD, note 17, adds this σοφὸν φάρμακον, skillful healing remedy, cunning enchantment: But it happens (which also evidently happened among...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 31, 2022)

A Gospel of Judas?!! What?!!

J.H. Heidegger looks at the Apocryphal Gospels...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Apocryphal Gospels


15. But also in the place of the Canonical Gospels, Acts, Epistles, and Apocalypse were put by the ancients Apocryphal Gospels, Acts, Epistles, and Apocalypses. Of which sort are the Proto-Gospel of James, the Gospels of Peter, according to the Hebrews, Matthias, Judas, and Nicodemus. But the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 1, 2022)

What are the chances that the Early Church selected the wrong books for the canon?

Not a chance!

Practical experiment: Read the biblical Acts of the Apostles, then read, say, the "Acts of Peter". Enough said?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Apocryphal Acts


16. The Acts of Peter, of Paul, of Andrew, of John, and of Thomas. To which are also referred the περίοδοι or circuits of the Apostles, as of Peter, of John, and of Thomas; and also the book of the Passion of Saint Andrew, the acts of Paul and Thecla, Prochorus’ Life of the Apostle John...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2022)

dildaysc said:


> A Gospel of Judas?!! What?!!
> 
> J.H. Heidegger looks at the Apocryphal Gospels...
> 
> ...


John 14:22

Not saying it's genuine, but it's not outlandish conceptually.

There is a lot of interesting and excellent material on your blog - are you translating it yourself, and do you plan to publish?


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 2, 2022)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> John 14:22
> 
> Not saying it's genuine, but it's not outlandish conceptually.
> 
> There is a lot of interesting and excellent material on your blog - are you translating it yourself, and do you plan to publish?


Greetings, Neil.

I am glad that you have found the material helpful. Praise the Lord.

Everything eventually makes its way to print. You can see the list: https://www.lulu.com/search?adult_audience_rating=00&page=1&pageSize=10&q=steven+dilday


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 3, 2022)

An ancient letter with a physical description of Jesus?!! What?!!

J.H. Heidegger separates the precious from the vile...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Apocryphal Epistles


17. Epistles, of Saint Paul to the Laodiceans and Seneca, of Barnabas, of Clement to the Corinthians, of Lentulus concerning Christ. Not only the Gospels and Acts, but also the Epistles of the Apostles were augmented with Apocryphal and Pseudepigraphal books. For, thus to Saint Paul are...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 4, 2022)

Apocalypses from Peter and Paul?!! Can it be?!!

J.H. Heidegger summarizes: "unknown to the ancients, commended by the monks".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Apocryphal Apocalypses


18. Finally, the Apocalypses of Peter and of Paul. Also, finally, to the Divine Apocalypse of Saint John some spurious Apocalypses, or Revelations, were added. Of which sort are the Apocalypse of Peter, which we show to have been rejected by the Orthodox out of Eusebius’ Historia...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 6, 2022)

The "Shepherd of Hermas" was highly regarded, and publicly read, in some ancient churches. Should it be regarded as Canonical?

J.H. Heidegger addresses this issue. See De Moor in the "Comments".









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: The Shepherd of Hermas


19. Also, a book called The Shepherd, formerly attributed to Hermas, a disciple of Saint Paul, and variously commended by the Holy Fathers. Whether that be the same, which circulates today under that name, it is inquired, and its authority is impugned against Stapleton. In the Bibliotheca...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 7, 2022)

Augustine provides criteria for distinguishing the Canonical from the Apocryphal books!

Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Identifying the Apocryphal


20. All these and other Apocryphal New Testament Books the Holy Fathers of old distinguished from the true Canonical New Testament Books by three notes and marks. And these are the principal Apocryphal Books of the New Testament, never authentically handed down and commended to the Christian...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 8, 2022)

J.H. Heidegger gathers and categorizes some of the most famous New Testament Pseudepigraphical Books!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Synoptic Table


The Apocryphal Books of the New Testament are of three sorts. For, formerly were attributed: I. To Christ, 1. Books to Peter and to Paul. 2. An Epistle to Abgar. II. To Mary, an Epistle to Ignatius. III. To the Apostles and Apostolical men: And either, 1. To All of them, a. The...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 9, 2022)

J.H. Heidegger gives us the best of the older interpreters and critics of the New Testament Pseudepigrapha?

What are the best modern treatments?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: NT Apocrypha: Critics


HOLY FATHERS: Augustine, Epiphanius, Eusebius, Jerome, Nicephorus. REFORMED: Cooke, Hoornbeeck, Hottinger, Rivet. LUTHERAN: Gerhard, Walther. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Baronius, Bellarmine, Bonfrerius, Labbeus,[1] Possevinus, Sixtus Senensis. [1] Philippe Labbe (1607-1667) was a French Jesuit historian...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 22, 2022)

J.H. Heideggers _Introduction to the New Testament_ is now available in its entirety! free and online!

I hope to have it in print by next Spring.






New Testament Survey | Class Page


This course is a survey of the entire New Testament, with an abiding focus upon the fulfillment of Old Testament promises concerning Messiah. Let's get ready for the Study.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 29, 2022)

The New Testament Survey is now complete! with a textbook from J.H. Heidegger, and video lectures! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/new-testament-survey


----------

